# MISSING YOUNG BLACK CAT- STANSFIELD ROAD since 3rd Sept- YELLOW EYES/RED COLLAR



## Ali cat (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

Spooky went missing early on the 3rd September morning on Stansfield road. 

He is very friendly and forthcoming. He makes a chirping sound when happy or anxious. He's very lean and has a very glossy/shiny coat. He has very soft fur and a very very small white markings on his neck and very lower belly. Yellow eyes and last seen with his red collar(he may have lost this though).

He is neutered and has been micro-chipped. There's a picture below and a couple of thumbnails...We miss him so much and today (9/9) will be 6 days since we last saw him.
Thank you in advance for any support.


----------



## rachelf (Sep 9, 2013)

hi, I really hope you find your cat soon, he's lovely.
How old is he - looks quite young?


----------



## Ali cat (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Rachel,
thank you. He's about 9/10 months now. We got him when he was about 11 weeks. He is lovely! thank you


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

good luck Ali cat hope you find him - we've seen your posters and leaflets about but I've not spotted him yet. 

There's a lot of cats in this area who seem to share the various gardens and get fed by neighbours - hopefully he's not gone far


----------



## Ali cat (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you Brixton Hatter- yes I think/hope he will be fine- he is very resourceful!

The neighbours have been so helpful- thank you for the kind message


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 18, 2013)

Any news on Spooky?
(Hopefully he has returned from his adventure, if not nawty Spooky go home!) (Tweeted thread)


----------



## kabbes (Sep 18, 2013)

Good luck.  We have a cat that looks just like yours.  About three years ago, he disappeared for two whole weeks, but we got him back in the end.  The feeling when they are missing is awful and I really feel for you, but don't give up hope yet!  In the end, it was the chirrupping (ours does the exact same thing) that got him back for us -- as we wondered round calling him, we heard him respond.


----------

